# Need help with 2001 maxima, I want to buy it but have concer



## psychodoodbrij92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am a college student and need a car to take to campus, I found a 2001 Black Maxima GLE for sale for $3000.00 it has 86k miles and has a few issues.

- Needs brake pads
- Needs wheels balanced
- Has a dent in the rear left side door and door only opens with a push from inside.
- Leather seats are a bit torn up.

-Lastly, the biggest problem and only problem I really have a concern for is that the owner tells me that you have to hold the gas in for 10 seconds on a cold start for it to "not stall". He told me that he had the Idle Air Control Valve replaced, and before he had this replaced it would not idle at all. He said he took it to a dealer and the dealer said it needed a new throttle body and it would cost $1000.00. I drove the car and it drives fine besides the brake pads and balancing of course. He met me half way to show me the car so it was not cold and it started right up. He agreed to take it to advanced auto parts to get the Check Engine Light scanned and the manager said there were three codes.

- PO505
- PO160

-Given the following problems with the vehicle, the age, the mileage and the condition, is it a good buy?

Also, what needs to be done in order to fix this cold start problem? Are there risks for driving the car this way? What should I do?! I just want to say thanks in advance for any help I can get! My dad has owned a Nissan in the past with issues.

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The P0160 DTC is for the Bank 2, rear oxygen sensor. There was a technical service bulletin released (#NTB02-05aa) instructing to replace the incident oxygen sensor and reprogram the ECM with an updated program. For this you would need a Nissan ASIST program and capable scantool, like Nissan's Consult II, or, go to a Nissan dealer to have it done.

The P0505 is for the IACV-AAC valve. The question is whether the Idle Air Volume relearn procedure was performed after they replaced the valve? If not, the problem may be fixed by simply relearning the Idle Air Volume, which, if it wasn't done, would cause rough idle or stalling and set a P0505 DTC. I've never heard of a throttle body having to be replaced on this model Maxima and would be curious as to the reason why they say it needs it? I have seen coolant leaks at the IACV-AAC valve cause the ECM to short out on these models. I have also seen wires break at the bend in the EGI harness between the engine and where the harness enters the firewall; sometimes the wires can be fixed but if it's multiple wires, the entire harness should be replaced. A PO505 code can also be set by an issue with the P/S Air Control Valve. 

"Fair" used retail value for private party is $5800 per Kelly Blue Book, which sounds a bit high to me. If you are having a shop do the repairs, the brake pads (front and rear, resurfacing rotors, if possible, assuming rotor or caliper replacement is not needed), balance and fixing the door opening issue could easily set you back $400-$500. The O2 sensor issue, if being reprogrammed and replaced by a dealer, could set you back another $300. The dent would have to be assessed by a body shop, but that could run a couple hundred dollars. If you want to fix the leather seats, the upholstery for one seat could set you back another $1000, if you want genuine Nissan, plus installation. Then, assuming the dealer is correct about the PO505 issue, is another $1000 (plus install?). So, figure at least $3000 in repairs if nothing else is wrong. I'm thinking that $1500 is a better price and wouldn't go more than $2000...and that's IF you want to get involved in fixing this car up. If it were me, I think I would keep looking, but. obviously that's your decision to make!


----------

